# Pancakes Needs A New Home Lionhead Doe (Rochester NY)



## PancaksAndKisses (May 5, 2015)

We are looking to re-home our lion head doe she is 1 year old. Chinchilla color. She is very sweet and is easy to handle and always uses the litter box. She has been raised around children and has a very nice temperament. She has been bulling her sister. Re homing her is the best option for us right now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 6, 2015)

If you were closer.


----------

